# ride LX vs drake King bindings



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

l'm a new snowboarding, just 1 yr of expereince, looking to get new bindings already. I saw these and they seem alright and within my price range. I believe the ride is 2009/2010 model where as the drake is 2010/2011. Which of the 3 would you guys recommended? Thanks

http://www.sportchek.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3949588
http://www.sportchek.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=4293075
Drake King Snowboard Binding 2010/11 - SportChek.ca

they are around 110$ cad. Do you think thats a reasonable price? or would be it cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have demoed a few ride bindings and I do not like them. They weren't comfortable at all (just my opinion) When I rode drakes I loved them, I say go with drakes!


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

where are you from? come into pickering sportchek friday night or saturday and I'll get you set up, i think we still have a pair of K2 CTC Cinch for $130 which are better than all 3 bindings. Ask for mike, no one else there knows all tooooo much about board stuff


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

2011 Ride LX is a pretty good binding now

CTC is crap


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

dang, no more ride LX on sale (2009/2010). K2 is more of a skiing brand than snowboard. But thanks for the recommendation!!


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

keljai said:


> dang, no more ride LX on sale (2009/2010). K2 is more of a skiing brand than snowboard. But thanks for the recommendation!!


Dude, you are a newbie...you have no clue what you are talking about. K2 is as legit as can be in the snowboarding biz. I would not buy the clinch bindings, but you should checkout other k2 bindings.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

mdc said:


> Dude, you are a newbie...you have no clue what you are talking about. K2 is as legit as can be in the snowboarding biz. I would not buy the clinch bindings, but you should checkout other k2 bindings.


His comment made me chuckle as well. Let him be, we know his type


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

keljai said:


> dang, no more ride LX on sale (2009/2010). K2 is more of a skiing brand than snowboard. But thanks for the recommendation!!


Ride is owned by K2, which is owned by the same company that owns cookware and portable grill brands.


----------



## keljai (Feb 9, 2010)

well you know those e-tailers for snowboard, l never see k2 on sale from them so l took the assumption they weren't on the same quality as other more known brands


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

K2 is making some of the best boards out there right now.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> 2011 Ride LX is a pretty good binding now
> 
> CTC is crap


good to know... i don't know much about the k2 bindings, but i used to ride the ride lx, they were decent back then for a newbie, and if they've gotten better, then go for them


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Qball said:


> K2 is making some of the best boards out there right now.


K2 sucks, i have a WWW sitting in my basement and even though i haven't taken it to the mountain yet i can tell it is garbage


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

To be fair I think you should ride it before you judge it. I know nothing about the WWW so I can't say anything about it. I do know that K2 does make some great boards, but that doesnt mean they don't make crappy ones too.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Qball said:


> To be fair I think you should ride it before you judge it. I know nothing about the WWW so I can't say anything about it. I do know that K2 does make some great boards, but that doesnt mean they don't make crappy ones too.


I forgot the sarcasm font. Why would i buy a k2 and some Ride Beta Mvmnt's when i have a completely functional other set up :laugh:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

woodhomie1996 said:


> I have demoed a few ride bindings and I do not like them. They weren't comfortable at all (just my opinion) When I rode drakes I loved them, I say go with drakes!


Did you seriously just recommend Drake bindings over Ride's? I nominate you to be voted off the island.


What Ride bindings have you demoed? All of them? Must be if you can make a blanket statement about an entire line of Ride bindings. My guess is that you stepped into a pair of 2005 Ride bindings.


----------

